# Cockatiel questions



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry this isn't a budgie topic but, I've got some questions.
My cockatiel is really attached to me, and pretty much any human. I think it's great that she loves playing with me and napping with me and being pet but, I am not home most of the day. I come home for up to 3/4 hours everyday in the afternoons to let her out and hang out with her. By the time I'm home at night it's her bedtime. I think she needs to be able to play with toys while I'm away but she doesn't like anything I put in her cage.
Anyone else have birds who don't like toys and have any recommendations for toys that they liked?
I have a bell in there, a chain of jingly cat balls with a bell at the end, and a wooden hanging board with leather strings comin out. I've tried rings and other plastic toys. I think I'm going to try shredable ones next time.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*try a kabob, mine LOVE to shred them! they go through about 1 small one in 1-2 weeks. They also like popsickle stick toys, they like to chew them off. I can't get on the petsmart site right now, but that is where I have gotten mine in the past, it's like a rainbow one with about 20 sticks on it. mine definitely like the shredding ones more than plastic ones!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

My tiel plays with everything in his cage which is mostly colorful wood stuff.
I agree with Jill on the kabob, I bought one a few weeks ago and he has it about gone...


----------

